# Trade in Perspective



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

I don´t know if I´m the only one thinking this but here it goes:

The trade plain sucks if you look it on its own. That is a fact. But if you look it in terms of the "championship window" it makes a lot of sense because of this:

If we wait for Gay´s developmente it will take 3 o 4 years so he can contribute solid not only in regular season but in playoffs, that is an average time for a player to develop. When that happens there will be 2 factors that will change dramaticly the outlook of the league.

Fact A: Yao will be the most dominant center in the league and a powerful force in a constant basis, you could say that for that time he will be at his peak. But T-mac will be going down and even more injured than now.

Fact B: Lebron, D-wade, Melo y Bosh will be at their most dominant stage and will be even harder to beat them than today. Now if you think that the first three have made the playoffs already without a siginficant #2 in their teams (except for Wade) well, it´s simply easier to win within the next 2-3 years than beyond.

Opinions???


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

There is no need to make that trade.

You can trade Gay/Swift for Lewis; Jeffries and a first rounder; Wilcox and a first rounder; Gerald wallace and a 2nd rounder, which is like first rounder..........

You are paying too much for Battier, buddy.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yup we could have gotten better for the trade..


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with trading gay and swift but as BS said, we could have gotten so much more than just battier.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> There is no need to make that trade.
> 
> You can trade Gay/Swift for Lewis; Jeffries and a first rounder; Wilcox and a first rounder; Gerald wallace and a 2nd rounder, which is like first rounder..........
> 
> You are paying too much for Battier, buddy.


The only trade right there that would be better than the one Houston already did is the one to Seattle for Shard. Jeffries isn't as good as Battier, and Wilcox definitely isn't as good. Gerald Wallace's numbers, meanwhile, haven't been much better than Battier's and Wallace plays for the Bobcats.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

jworth said:


> The only trade right there that would be better than the one Houston already did is the one to Seattle for Shard. Jeffries isn't as good as Battier, and Wilcox definitely isn't as good. Gerald Wallace's numbers, meanwhile, haven't been much better than Battier's and Wallace plays for the Bobcats.


Jeffries and Wilcox are younger and quicker. I would say they are in the same level, but you got a first rounder as an asset. 

Right now, you have no goods to pack with except the TE, which is not the real commodity.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Jeffries and Wilcox are younger and quicker. I would say they are in the same level, but you got a first rounder as an asset.
> 
> Right now, you have no goods to pack with except the TE, which is not the real commodity.




Jeffries is injury prone. Wouldnt take him. But i like the idea of Lewis in Houston. 
He has to come back to where he should have been


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> There's nothing wrong with trading gay and swift but as BS said, we could have gotten so much more than just battier.


Mike Miller wouldve been nice.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Mike Miller and their 24th pick would be suffice.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

the "championship window" excuse only works if you consider Battier to be an impact player that puts teams over the top. If you're like me and look at Battier being no better than Sura 2 seasons ago before he hurt his back; then you cant do anything but shake your head at this trade.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

tone wone said:


> the "championship window" excuse only works if you consider Battier to be an impact player that puts teams over the top. If you're like me and look at Battier being no better than Sura 2 seasons ago before he hurt his back; then you cant do anything but shake your head at this trade.




I am really afraid we will be shaking our heads.
But i thought Sura injured his knees?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

naw, his knee is shot but im talking about during the 04/05 season. I think he hurt his back and miss like 3 weeks right after the all-star break which prompted Houston to trade for Mike James. After he came back he wasn't nearly as effective.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Battier >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sura. Sura sucks.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

The Rockets got jobbed in the deal, simple as that. As a Toronto fan, I can feel your pain. But, you just need to move on and get over it. When you watch Rudy play 4 times against the Rockets this year, just forget that the Rockets drafted him, just let it slip your mind.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

tone wone said:


> the "championship window" excuse only works if you consider Battier to be an impact player that puts teams over the top. If you're like me and look at Battier being no better than Sura 2 seasons ago before he hurt his back; then you cant do anything but shake your head at this trade.


Bob Sura and Shane Battier are two completly different players with Battier being a guy who can spread opposing frontcourts out along the perimeter while Sura being a player who missed an average of 18 games per season prior to the 04-05 season.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Sura still puts up nice numbers when healthy. 10, 5 and 5. I think battier will fit nicely, 10 ppg, 6 rpg, 1 bpg, 1spg. We need a defender anyway for big guys. T-mac could have played much better in the 05 playoffs if he didnt have to guard dirk. Now we ca have Mac and Yao score, alston make plays and mike james and battier lock guys down inside and out. We still need that back up PF and C


----------

